# snakeskin camo



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i saw this idea on another site and thought i'd give it a try on my sks.fairly easy to do and different!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That's pretty neat. What was the web site you found that on? How long did it take you?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry , i thaught it was the snakeskin cover system


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

toxic,there was pic of a rifle with the same camo job posted on the ohio sportsman site.there weren't any kind of details about how to do it but i figured it couldn't be too hard to do.they did say though that you had to use fishnet hose to get the snakeskin pattern.
i took the rifle apart the used masking tape on the parts that i didn't want painted.i put a coat of tan paint on all of the parts as a base color.i let the tan paint dry for 24 hours.then i stretched the fishnet hose over the parts that was going to get the camo paint.i used wire ties to hold the hose in place.in the places where the hose doesn't lay directly on the part you'll have to use something to hold it down or the pattern won't happen,i used fishing line.after you have everything ready to go you can hang the parts with string so you can paint the entire part in one shot.
i used brown,dark brown and copper colored spray paint for the camo.
hope this helps you out.if you do one post some pics.


----------

